# Checkbook cover



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Machine embroidered in the hoop, no sewing and no rehooping! These were fun, but you'll need a large hoop.

Details to the designer (links) on my blog today.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Very Pretty


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! Also from the same place, a cupcake pincushion. I waited til the last minute (guild meeting in the morning) to come up with something and get it made, we have a pin cushion challenge tomorrow.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

CJ, you are just too darn talented!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Love them both, but that pin cushion is adorable.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

And one more in the hoop project for today (shame on me, I should have been cleaning house)!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

And one for my mom...


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Those all are just great! How do you come up with all your ideas? I just love how you always make things look so classy! Love the fabrics and embroidery.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL I don't come up with them, I "borrow" them! Heheh

TOday's pouch... dang these are addictive!


----------

